# Putting new mice together?



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm kind of worried about putting my new mice in with my older mouse. I have had my new mice for three weeks now. They have been in quarantine to make sure they did not pass anything onto my older mouse. And they are healthy, so I would like to put them all together now. But I'm kinda worried because my older (she's not old just older then them) mouse is a lot bigger then them. She literally weighs more all of them combine. I just weighed them today and my three new mice: Brandy-.6oz, Ginny-.7oz & Rummy-.5oz. And Rozey (my older mouse)-1.8oz. She's so fat. I'm not sure how she is so fat. Last week she had lost weigh because I stopped giving her seed mix and now she's gained it all back. But anyways, I'm just scared that she might accidentally hurt them. Or even on purpose. I know they are mice and most mice get along, but I'm scared with the tiny chance they wouldn't get along. Obviously if they don't get along I will not put them together. But also Rozey is all by herself and lonely. She been by herself over 7 weeks now and I'm sure she's getting lonely.

What should I do?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Goodness, me! Is she of one of the colors that has a genetic propensity to obesity? Perhaps the seed mix is too carby?

Anyway, I'd suggest putting her in with them, so she's not trying to defend her space, and just watch. There will be squeaking. There may be a bit of fighting. Unless someone draws blood, let them work it out. It may take a bit, so do it at a time when you have the time to wait it out.


----------



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

Laigaie said:


> Goodness, me! Is she of one of the colors that has a genetic propensity to obesity? Perhaps the seed mix is too carby?
> 
> Anyway, I'd suggest putting her in with them, so she's not trying to defend her space, and just watch. There will be squeaking. There may be a bit of fighting. Unless someone draws blood, let them work it out. It may take a bit, so do it at a time when you have the time to wait it out.


Not that I'm aware of. She's just a gray mouse. I thought maybe the seed mix was the problem so I stopped feeding it to her. Plus my news ones are brindle. And I switched food blocks to really good ones. So I don't know what the problem is. I think she might just be really lazy.


----------

